# Trigger lock in a locked safe?



## s.a.m (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all,

New to the forum. I have a LTC-A and i am looking to get this question answered, I have all of my firearms in my home with trigger locks in their own individual case and looking to get a large gun safe to put them in, So my question is "*Do i have to have a trigger lock on my handgun in a locked gun safe?"*

Thank You


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## s.a.m (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Frank!!!!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How are we getting confused with NES?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

s.a.m said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to the forum. I have a LTC-A and i am looking to get this question answered, I have all of my firearms in my home with trigger locks in their own individual case and looking to get a large gun safe to put them in, So my question is "*Do i have to have a trigger lock on my handgun in a locked gun safe?"*
> 
> Thank You


I keep mine in the Kids room right next to the bottle of jack and crib.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I carry all the time at home. Safe problem solved. Kids behavior problems? SOLVED 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Jan 5, 2014)

Dan Stark said:


> I carry all the time at home. Safe problem solved. Kids behavior problems? SOLVED
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


LOL...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> I carry all the time at home. Safe problem solved. Kids behavior problems? SOLVED
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I found your pic from that dating website you're on...


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

frank said:


> I found your pic from that dating website you're on...
> 
> View attachment 2987


That's not me. Dude is missing backup guns.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

